# how is IBS diagnosed?



## monichad (Mar 20, 2003)

I am really new in this.Is there a specific test that diagnoses IBS? In my case, I have always suffered from stomach pain and feeling bloated at times. after visted the doctors so many times and found nothing wrong with all blood tests you can imagine. He came to me and say that he can assume that it is IBS (and this is because I mentioned it to him)!


----------



## Pugsy04 (Apr 2, 2003)

I had a similar diagnosis. My freshman year in college I begun to have horrible stomach problems. They did blood test and said that is was more than likely IBS. Then last August, I got really really sick. They did every tests imaginable. When all results came back 'normal', they concluded it was just IBS. So I am not sure how they diagnose it but it seems like to me that it is just a catch all for any stomach problems that include d, c, or gas that cannot be explained as something.


----------

